

How to add a brain to your smart phone - petewarden
http://petewarden.com/2014/04/08/how-to-add-a-brain-to-your-smart-phone/

======
shahar2k
this would be a fantastic app to detect image tags automatically / correct
itself based on user input... perhaps a captcha type method of tagging images
("cat" and then "not cat" )

------
mooreds
Interesting video for sure.

